# Per core AMD Ryzen temperatures



## cartesius23 (Aug 29, 2022)

Hello,

is it possible using the `amdtemp.ko` to obtain temperatures per each core? Now it shows the same temperature for each core.
I have Ryzen 5900X.

Thank you guys!


```
$ sysctl -a | grep temp


dev.cpu.23.temperature: 41.5C
dev.cpu.22.temperature: 41.5C
dev.cpu.21.temperature: 41.5C
dev.cpu.20.temperature: 41.5C
dev.cpu.19.temperature: 41.5C
dev.cpu.18.temperature: 41.5C
dev.cpu.17.temperature: 41.5C
dev.cpu.16.temperature: 41.5C
dev.cpu.15.temperature: 41.5C
dev.cpu.14.temperature: 41.5C
dev.cpu.13.temperature: 41.5C
dev.cpu.12.temperature: 41.5C
dev.cpu.11.temperature: 41.5C
dev.cpu.10.temperature: 41.5C
dev.cpu.9.temperature: 41.5C
dev.cpu.8.temperature: 41.5C
dev.cpu.7.temperature: 41.5C
dev.cpu.6.temperature: 41.5C
dev.cpu.5.temperature: 41.5C
dev.cpu.4.temperature: 41.5C
dev.cpu.3.temperature: 41.5C
dev.cpu.2.temperature: 41.5C
dev.cpu.1.temperature: 41.5C
dev.cpu.0.temperature: 41.5C
```


----------



## tingo (Sep 3, 2022)

FWIW, it is the same here, on a different model Ryzen

```
root@kg-core2:~ # sysctl hw.model
hw.model: AMD Ryzen 5 2600 Six-Core Processor            
root@kg-core2:~ # sysctl dev.cpu | grep tempe
dev.cpu.11.temperature: 53.0C
dev.cpu.10.temperature: 53.0C
dev.cpu.9.temperature: 53.0C
dev.cpu.8.temperature: 53.0C
dev.cpu.7.temperature: 53.0C
dev.cpu.6.temperature: 53.0C
dev.cpu.5.temperature: 53.0C
dev.cpu.4.temperature: 53.0C
dev.cpu.3.temperature: 53.0C
dev.cpu.2.temperature: 53.0C
dev.cpu.1.temperature: 53.0C
dev.cpu.0.temperature: 53.0C
```


----------

